# 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane...the sequel



## sm2501 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been working on the '35 Cycleplane. Cleaned all the house paint off and this is what I came up with. All the parts are the same ones as the bike came with, but I added the horn, horn button , rear reflector and pedals. Funny thing is the horn button clamps were in the tank.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks good Scott, I am glad it ended up in your hands since I couldn't get it


----------



## npence (Oct 27, 2010)

Great save Scott looks awesome. what did you use to get the old house paint off.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, that turned out pretty good! Nice job.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 27, 2010)

npence said:


> Great save Scott looks awesome. what did you use to get the old house paint off.




I tried many different things, laquer thinner, acetone and spray on grafitti remover. Acetone seems like it worked the best, but has to be done very sparingly in very small areas.


----------



## J.C. (Oct 27, 2010)

*Super sweet.  Now, I will take the tank, rack, seat......just kidding.  Very nicely done.  Bravo!*


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 27, 2010)

Scott I'm excited for you it was worth the risk! A job well done and the bike will be preserved for at least another 75+ years. Again great job!!!


----------



## timberline12k (Oct 27, 2010)

Scott,

Great restoration!  

I am still looking for some family photos with the bike.  

My sisters and I are glad it is being restored.

I put my share of the proceeds toward this bike.





David


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 27, 2010)

Lookin good Scott!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd rather have the Schwinn! To each his own.


----------



## timberline12k (Oct 28, 2010)

Larmo63 said:


> I'd rather have the Schwinn! To each his own.




I would love to have been able to ride the 1935 Schwinn, but it was way to small for my 6'5" height.  The 24" XXL Fargo fits better, but I still need to raise the bar height.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 28, 2010)

nice bike..  acetone is good but the fine details will be lost it will destroy gold pinstripes fast.


----------



## Classicriders (Oct 28, 2010)

When using any type of paint remover it is very important to neutralize it when you are finished.  Be sure to use a paint cleaner after the use of a paint stripper.  I.E. soap and water with a final polish.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 28, 2010)

redline1968 said:


> nice bike..  acetone is good but the fine details will be lost it will destroy gold pinstripes fast.




Good point. I tried very carefully to remove the paint to find pinstripes to no avail.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 16, 2019)

@sm2501 

*Great machine, in this thread from the past ……...*


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 16, 2019)

*Still love it,,, nine years later,,*


----------

